# Crab Spoonfly



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice... that should get bit. I particularly like the minimal amount of materials you worked with. Like micros.. less is more.

I agree about circle hooks for fly tying... a solution in search of a problem. I use circles a lot for baitfishing but wouldn't even consider them for flies...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

........for those who like spoon flies??


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't own a Carolla, but I know it will get me from A to B if ya know what I am sayin, lol


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Digging the color combo!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> ........for those who like spoon flies??



It would sure kill 'em up here in the grass.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have a couple more color combos I was working on today. Will get a pic of them. Also started trying regular spoon flies.

These pics are from the first set. 




























-Richard


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

does anyone know of any shop that sells clear cure i havent been able to find it


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Buy it online at Clearcuregoo.com. Ships in a couple days!


----------

